# muzzy shotgun



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

how do you go about loading your muzzy shot gun?

what are the advantages and dis advantages to a muzzy VS a regular shot gun?

im thinking about trying it out this year for turkey


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

As far as shooting is concerned, there are no advantages to using a ML shotgun. In fact, we are giving up range and, for any given choke - mainly cyl. anyway - we are shooting a more open pattern. And any second shot is slower (or mostly not at all) - even if I am using a SXS (unless you walk around with both hammers cocked, in which case I wouldn't want to hunt with you)
I load my MLers with the powder charge, a BPI 1/2" hard card, shot, and two OP cards. I do this for both 12ga. and my .62 cal (20ga.) flintlock fowler. The patterns are effective at my normal shooting distance (for grouse) of about 25 yds. 
The composition of the shot column is a subject of lengthy discussion on any ML forum. Some fellas use only OP wads, above and below the shot charge. 
Mlers are fun. Using them challenges my skills. 
I have not taken them out for Turkey. No extra full chokes. Range limited - you'd better be able to call'em in close because those long shots ain't gonna work.
Pete


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I have an old Pedersoli upland in 12 (double barrel) with improved modified (I believe) chokes. The fun thing is they are not actually 12 but 14 ga. I have taken them out for turkey but was careless in loading *and* didn't have a good shot, so I did not have any success, but it was a lot of fun. That upland is wonderful to carry, only weighs about 7 pounds, and the balance is beautiful. A friend of mine has a Pedersoli double magnum, which is a 10ga. Before they closed the loophole on lead shot for waterfowl, he used it for ducks and geese as well as turkey. I think he found it more of a challenge than his BPS in 10ga, but that's the point, isn't it?  I love carrying and shooting the upland, but it does not have interchangeable chokes and that makes it a real challenge to load, especially with full size 12ga wads. Some of the new inline shotguns do have the interchangeable choke, so you should be able to get an extra full for one of them, I would think. One of the nice things about a ml shotgun is you can usually fudge a little on the shot, at the cost of velocity. Before doing that, make *very* sure your gun can handle extra pressure. Don't put extra powder to try and maintain the same velocity. In my young and foolish days I put a full 2 oz of shot in that upland. As you can see, I'm still here, but I *don't* recommend that.  I do anticipate some reduced range, but I think that would be compared being able to shoot out to 40 yds vs 50 or 60 yds. With those BPS wads and a sufficient laod, you should get a good 40 yds. My famous friend (see above) has an old Ithaca cut off to about 19 inches, with no choke installed. He uses it for pheasants. He is able to load )in shotshells) for a 10-15 yd shot, 20-30 yd shot and 30+ with appropriate wads, including those same BPS. Out of a short open choked gun he can still get a reasonable pattern out to 40 yds with his handloaded 2 3/4" shells. If you've got a muzzy shotgun, use it and enjoy the extra challenge.


----------

